# iTunes vom Desktop aus steuern



## Gewürzwiesel (27. September 2008)

Guten Abend
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob man iTunes direkt vom Desktop aus steuern kann. Hierbe möchte ich aber nicht über die Taskleiste gehen oder irgendwelche Hotkeys auf der Tastatur anlegen.
Wüsste jemand eine Möglichkeit?


----------

